# July Contest - M4BTeam | PSL



## AnaSCI

*Thanks to PRIDE's generosity we are able to have this July contest, hosted by 2 great sponsors! PRIDE won the auctions and was kind enough to turn over the store credit to the board!​*
*JULY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: M4BTEAM & PSL​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JULY CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 100 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 POSTS in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*JULY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS M4BTEAM OFFERS!!

$150 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS PSL OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Phoenixk2

Woo Hoo


----------



## CM

200$ nice


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Lavey

12


----------



## Magnus82

This is very generous of you Pride


----------



## MattG

Thanks Pride! Think i'll get in on this one :headbang:


----------



## chrisr116

Damn, I love these contests.  Thanks Pride, this is very generous of you...
1


----------



## MattG

Dos


----------



## CM

na's


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage

I will help the contest along.  If I win the PSL item, I will gift back the PSL for a future contest...it would not seem right for me to get that one.


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## PRIDE

Glad to be able to help out two brothers and give back to the board at the same time! Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Pride, class act as always brother.  Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

Good morning anasci


----------



## psych

I'm hungry but I really don't want to hobble my crippled ass down stairs to cook a steak....


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Lavey

24


----------



## MattG

Got a free steak dinner provided by work comin...2 more hours...and get to go home 2 hrs early with the whole shift paid. Good deal :headbang:


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Lavey

56


----------



## MattG

Fore!


----------



## MightyJohn

uno


----------



## Lavey

14


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chrisr116

1...Good morning brothers


----------



## MattG

Good morning to you sir...2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## cybrsage

42

Just not sure I understood the question...


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

1

Happy 4th and thanks to all service men and women!


----------



## MattG

3.  Happy 4th brothers!


----------



## psych

2


----------



## cybrsage

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## MattG

Well, i guess its.after midnight...so, 1


----------



## Sully

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

1

Just waking up. A little excessive celebrating last night.lol


----------



## cybrsage

The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.

Anyone know the purpose of this sentence?


----------



## MattG

cybrsage said:


> The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.
> 
> Anyone know the purpose of this sentence?



No...pretty sure it's one of those lines they use in a keyboarding class in school to get you to learn certain key strokes. Think i had to repeatedly type that line over and over back in the day


----------



## CM

H5af


----------



## MattG

About time somebody bumped this, ive been waiting all day to get another post up.lol. 3


----------



## chrisr116

MattG said:


> No...pretty sure it's one of those lines they use in a keyboarding class in school to get you to learn certain key strokes. Think i had to repeatedly type that line over and over back in the day


Yeah...typing class circa 1985...lol


----------



## MattG

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah...typing class circa 1985...lol



Mine woulda been circa 1995...sophomore year


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1. Glad to see other guys up this early. Time to hit the gym.


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah...typing class circa 1985...lol



Hah, we are about the same age - typing class in both 85 and 86 for me.  Back when carriage return meant manually returning the carriage to the other side and advancing the paper up one row.


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chrisr116

cybrsage said:


> Hah, we are about the same age - typing class in both 85 and 86 for me.  Back when carriage return meant manually returning the carriage to the other side and advancing the paper up one row.



1..Glad i learned how to type, as with the internet now it is very convenient to type and not have to look at the keyboard.


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## cybrsage

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

Tres


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## CM

early


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## silverback66

Very nice! 1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

:headbang:3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## cybrsage

greggy said:


> :headbang:3



damn!!


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

2 
Dat assssss


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Cerberus777

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## silverback66

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2.


----------



## greggy

2 :action-smiley-033:


----------



## silverback66

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## silverback66

3


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## silverback66

greggy said:


> 5


Damn...  4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

2


----------



## squatster

Me 1


----------



## silverback66

5


----------



## squatster

2 me


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

3rd think


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

1
morning bros


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## cybrsage

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## CM

4 shows 7 days


----------



## MattG

CM said:


> 4 shows 7 days



Youre doing 4 shows in 7 days?

5


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## silverback66

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage

Just helping to push this along so others can vote again.


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

Those are some serious knockers!lol
5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

1. Yes I would.


----------



## greggy

5!


----------



## psych

greggy said:


> 5!



4 you should win just for that gif.


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## psych

5


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

4
As a man that served in the 82nd air born.  This is how I feel when I see people disrespecting my country and flag.


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## psych

5


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## CM

butt pix are cool


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## cybrsage

Bump so people can post again.


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3
Pippy Longstocking never looked so good


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chrisr116

1...  I love these contests.  All the pictures.


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

2 enjoy


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

5


----------



## MattG

Uno


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

1n


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage

greggy said:


> 3



Very nice!!


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

Would love to bury my face in that last ass!lol
4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## psych

3  
COUNTING THIS AS 1
editing: Does this count as 3 or 1 since it fell on 12:00 but I thought I was 11:59..
Just want to be fair...will adjust posting


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

counting this as 2 since my last one was on midnight as chaotic and he used it as 1. Sorry cghp and cjc got me retarded


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

One


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MattG

Foe


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## Cerberus777

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

Wow


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## squatster

Buba's


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

Morning bros
1


----------



## psych

2 sup G


----------



## greggy

1 morning!


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage

Bump to help people post more.


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## psych

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## psych

5


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## squatster

1nn


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

One


----------



## MattG

1
Just woke up from a 12 hour power sleep. Man that feels good after getting up at 330am for work all week. Body recharged. Time to get some protein in me and go bring the pain in the gym!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## psych

2

http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/being-sexy-in-front-of-webcam.gif.webm


----------



## cybrsage

http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/being-sexy-in-front-of-webcam.gif


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

Wow wtf


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chaotichealth

3 
  I am totaly in love with this song and the women


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## Magnus82

Hard to hate crossfit with a product like this


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## MattG

Shit i missed yesterdays #5

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## basskiller

Yummy


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Magnus82

This is so hot! 

[ame]https://youtu.be/m3DWPac8W9w[/ame]


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## cybrsage

Magnus82 said:


> This is so hot!
> 
> https://youtu.be/m3DWPac8W9w



She is perfect in every way.


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## cybrsage

hmmm.....it did not show up...so ignore that last post from me and I will try again.

Second try:


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1
I will be able to catch these in my back yard when we move.  I do believe my fish intake will be going way up


----------



## squatster

Wow nice fish
Coming to visit 
2 - I think


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## squatster

3 I think


----------



## psych

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## cybrsage

Post to allow others to post.


----------



## chrisr116

2 I guess


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## chaotichealth

2

My wife just did something I never seen any of my ex's do.  Sitting at max's pool hall.  A man dropped a $100 bill.  She picked it up tapped his sholders and gave it to him.  Yes I will take inner beauty and honesty over anything else any day


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

2?


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## cybrsage

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

3 my coffee creamer


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## silverback66

1


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## cybrsage

Sorry about the size...I would edit it, but cannot find an edit button...


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

2 I think


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

4th


----------



## psych

4
chachachachacha


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

I was wrong again
This is the 5th on today for me


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

1 for today
I need to learn how to sleep
Gonna finish the box of lucky charms and see if I can sleep


----------



## psych

1 I'm always up late. Years of night shift...


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## squatster

2 still up


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## psych

3

Squatster go to bed LOL


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## cybrsage

bump for more posters...


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## squatster

4th


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MightyJohn

Boom


----------



## squatster

1n


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

1
Too many tits not enough ass!


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

4r


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## psych

3

[ame]https://youtu.be/lQlIhraqL7o[/ame]


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MightyJohn

Uno


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

1
and i choose #1 out of the four sluts in the above picture


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

Tre


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

4th one


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

5 and done for the day


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

2
#3 cause red heads are hit or miss, so a hot redhead is like a unicorn!


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## MightyJohn

new day...1 or 3 if on west coast time


----------



## squatster

1 today


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

Fo


----------



## cybrsage

Post to allow more posts...and because I find her very erotic without being overtly sexed up.


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

5 and final for today


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## psych

1   yeah I'm upping the game with videos!!! *no nudity*


WorldStarCandy  SEXI MODEL Metafoka Crew. - YouTube


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

Fievel


----------



## squatster

3 for me


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

92


----------



## MightyJohn

Blah


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

5th


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoe2006

greggy said:


> 2





greggy said:


> 3





greggy said:


> 4





greggy said:


> 5





psych said:


> 4





psych said:


> 1   yeah I'm upping the game with videos!!! *no nudity*
> 
> WorldStarCandy  SEXI MODEL Metafoka Crew. - YouTube





greggy said:


> 2





greggy said:


> 3





greggy said:


> 5


Mother fucking love these. The rest if the guys who are not posting pics y'all suck. You know how many times I've won contests and never even got my winnings all my fault but whatever? YOU WANNA WIN POST PICS


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MattG

Psych likes big black bootie i see.lol

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

MattG said:


> Psych likes big black bootie i see.lol
> 
> 5



1
Are you just now noticing this....LOL


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> 1
> Are you just now noticing this....LOL


He doesn't pay attention


----------



## psych

phoe2006 said:


> he doesn't pay attention



lol

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> He doesn't pay attention



I must have A.D.D. or something 
2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> lol
> 
> 2


Funny thing is if were to win with one of my 3 posts I'm here so this is my last one


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

4
[ame]https://youtu.be/jVMAkPnS5jI[/ame]


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## psych

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

3
dat ass!!!!


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## psych

4
lol


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1. 
  Just have to ask.  Does anyone else have a women that seems to enjoy popping your pimples when you break out?  I don't know if she likes popping them or making me suffer.


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## psych

chaotichealth said:


> 1.
> Just have to ask.  Does anyone else have a women that seems to enjoy popping your pimples when you break out?  I don't know if she likes popping them or making me suffer.



5

Yeah, every woman I've known.  It's like an evolutionary trait from monkeys grooming.


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

1 
So who the fuck won?


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> 1.
> Just have to ask.  Does anyone else have a women that seems to enjoy popping your pimples when you break out?  I don't know if she likes popping them or making me suffer.


Suffer


----------



## chaotichealth

2

I do. But payback is when I have to pop one of her blackheads.  But when I tell her stop being a baby she says "fuck you"  has words


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

Today is the day. Hopefully we went past the post number..


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## greggy

Yummy. And she can kick my ass!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## chaotichealth

greggy said:


> Yummy. And she can kick my ass!


I bet I could throw her around the bedroom no problem


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

3. That would be my exact same expression as that guy in the background!


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5.


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

Cinco


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

Five
FIVE


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1

Only sexist when guys do it......


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## cybrsage

Post


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3

  Does anyone know where I can watch the Ronda Rousey fight?


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## psych

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2.


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2, I think admin got busy and forgot about this contest


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chrisr116

2.. i think


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chrisr116

3...Chest day and Sushi afterwards today.


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## psych

2

https://youtu.be/L-7awTAypnA


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Cerberus777

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1
Omg I just read some place where they said 1t wwe stars you would be suprised that took p.e.d.  name like lex luger, ultimate warrior and so on ever one I was like well duh.  Except Jeff hardy.  He was always the runt.  Guess he didn't eat right idk


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2. <<< ---- right here I have to be the winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5
Real women aren't scare to hunt, fish, or cook


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

Uno


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## squatster

greggy said:


> 1



You ripped us off man
Where is the pic

1 for me


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1 I painted the wife's nails while she was sleeping


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2. 
Luck of the Irash


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

Three


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

Whore.  I mean four


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## MattG

Damnit, i screwed up. Wanted to land on post #1000....just have a feeling thats the winning post number. Chaotic you might be a happy man 

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## psych

2


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## AnaSCI

If anyone is wondering the post # still has not been reached yet so the contest is ongoing. Good luck to everyone


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## greggy

This is 5. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## psych

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

Does anyone think we hit the post number by now?.... 2


----------



## MattG

Phoenixk2 said:


> Does anyone think we hit the post number by now?.... 2



Within the last 50 posts, Anasci said we still havent. Who knows, we may be here another 1000 posts?

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

MattG said:


> Within the last 50 posts, Anasci said we still havent. Who knows, we may be here another 1000 posts?
> 
> 2



Oh ok, i missed that post....3


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1
  Not pictures for me the Internet in the GOM is way to slow.  Bit I can post sometimes


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1

I'm not saying, I'm just saying....


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

3. I gotta get to Florida soon!


----------



## psych

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

5
body paint!


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## MattG

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4

The next president of the United States


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4

I said to the wife on my way home from work


Me:  I have two pimple that need your attention 

Wife:  really that's love


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2
   I want both to make my food


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5. 

I'm so pissed right now.  Fox sports is advertising my 49ers and they have a fucking baseball game on.  I called my cable got a refund for it.  Called fox sports let them a message then email them.  What DUSHBAGS


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

Jeden


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

Dwa


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1 
For chaotichealth


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## psych

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chaotichealth

5
  Is it just me or does anyone else find this women sexy as hell?  



That and I would really love a blow job from Flo the Progressive women.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

chaotichealth said:


> 5
> Is it just me or does anyone else find this women sexy as hell?



I know a girl like that at the bar I worked at.  But she was white blonde. Like a blonde Betty Boop.    CRAZY AS SHIT FYI!!!!!!


1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

My kind of girl.  Especially if she is a physical redhead


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

Psych, I damn near spit out my water I was drinking about the bj from Flo comment.  You wouldn't be on Tren at the moment?
1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

greggy said:


> psych, i damn near spit out my water i was drinking about the bj from flo comment.  You wouldn't be on tren at the moment?
> 1



3 flooooo


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

4
I agree with chaotic health, I would soooo take a bj from flow.


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

5


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5



Another women I want to ride from American Pickers


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## psych

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

2. Remind me why bras were invented?


----------



## psych

3
1. They keep them up and tight.
2. when they sag they hurt.
3. they don't swing throwing sweat every where.
4. big tits just hanging are gross
5. old tits sag and look grosser
6. small tits don't need bras any way.
7. prevents nipples from getting sore and chafed.
8. puts balance back on lower back and hips(for big breasts) making walking up right easier.


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3. Yea. I get it. Sweaty breasts are gross.:headbang:


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

4

More so when they swing and fling shit.....like a fat guy. HAHAHA seen some sweet powerlifter gyno. :sSa_cry4:


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2. Still the hottest women on the planet.  I would drink her dirty bath water.


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2,still no winner? They must've picked a crazy high post number..


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## squatster

2 
Do people really like those big huge fat asses?
Sorry just me - I like girls that take care of them selves- tight athletic girls - Kardashian 's are big fat pigs to me
Sorry guess I am a hater


----------



## chaotichealth

3
  I personally can find beauty in about every women.  I have seen skinny women with round asses.  I have see hug fat women with a flat ass and chest.  That one blows my mind.  
   I am married to a big girl no ass huge tits.  I'm always trying to encourage her to get in shape.  Even bought some DNP for her and told her no more then 100 mg a day.  But she would forget to take it hear and there.  Did no good.  I was just hopping if I could get her to loose 20 lbs or so she would star felling better about her self and get a kick start.  If they made hgh pills I would spike her drinks with that.  She is scared of a shot.  I gave her a shot of b6 n b12 to help out with the hang over she was gonna have the next day.  And she cried.  I though it was funny


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

3
Or maybe it is because I have never been with a big hug but girl


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> 2
> Do people really like those big huge fat asses?
> Sorry just me - I like girls that take care of them selves- tight athletic girls - Kardashian 's are big fat pigs to me
> Sorry guess I am a hater



Yes because an ass like that is meant for pounding :headbang:
4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## cybrsage




----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

5

Love this forum!!!


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1
Love long hair


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3
  no wife no son no dog day today.  I guess it's a beer and dragon age inquisition day today.


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4

  A little something sexy for yall.  2 months on a cruse amd still


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

Damn Chaotic that looks painful!
3


----------



## chaotichealth

5

  Only when the wife wants to pop them.  She enjoys putting me in pain.


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MattG

Well i guess its a new day now. 
1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4

Sexy and Irash.


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## formula1069

1
I hope the number is under 2000 !


----------



## cybrsage

Post to allow others to post again.


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

2
  We knew it was gonna be a high one since they gave us 5 post a day instead of 3.  But don't worry this is the winning post right here.


----------



## psych

3
No this one is!!


----------



## chaotichealth

3.


----------



## greggy

3.


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

3


----------



## cybrsage

Bump to allow others to post.


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## psych

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## cybrsage

Bump to allow for more posting...


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

2. Finally we can now have our watermelon boneless.


----------



## squatster

5
Like that watermelon 
To funny


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## psych

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## cybrsage

Post so others can post.


----------



## psych

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

That is to funny man
I like the water place in Texas you posted yesterday also


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

5. I'll pass on invite for dinner.


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## psych

1
When preworkout kicks in.....FUCK THAT! When test susp kicks in!!!


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## greggy

3. They do this crap on purpose.  No wonder I get HORNY when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## greggy

5. Love a woman who's not afraid to show a little patriotism.


----------



## psych

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

Dos


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## cybrsage

For the love of all things holy, chaotichealth...that blonde...oh my!


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3. Going to get blood work done for my trt.  Apperently my insurance company don't want to pay for my script and my doctor needs to tell them why I need it.  Oh well no problem I know it will work out anyhow


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## psych

4

This is exactly how I felt when I was on the philosophy board in college.

[ame]https://youtu.be/CjBGMmZVino[/ame]


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## psych

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## chaotichealth

Du


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

Tray


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## chaotichealth

Whore


----------



## psych

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## psych

5


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Phoe2006

http://globethings.com/2015/08/30/girls-playing-football/


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2.  《----- winner winner  chicken dinner


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## cybrsage

Bump for more postings!


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## Phoe2006

[ame]https://youtu.be/PS12alMZ7Ww[/ame]


----------



## chaotichealth

1. Well it's over phoe just posted. You know he will win


----------



## Phoe2006

Lol I'm just helping you guys out. I actually don't care to win there's others who deserve to win more than I. And if for some weird reason I do it will probably go up for auction to help someone out or another contest. I'm loving my trt script

[ame]http://youtu.be/HCBPmxiVMKk[/ame]


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## chaotichealth

Lol. Just messing wit ya.  Same here. I'm about to start stacking up for my next blast. This time I'm want to try something different.  Just not sure what


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## MattG

Thank god its friday! Nice 3 day weekend off of work...boy do i need it too.
3


----------



## chaotichealth

4



My favorite zombies


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

Fow


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## chaotichealth

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## squatster

5


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1
I want one


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chaotichealth

chaotichealth said:


> 2


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chaotichealth

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## chaotichealth

5


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

Five


----------



## greggy

4


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## greggy

5


----------



## MattG

5
back to reality tomorrow...fuckin work, blah!


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## MattG

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## MattG

4


----------



## psych

1


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## MattG

5


----------



## cybrsage

Post Up!


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## squatster

4? Or 3


----------



## greggy

2. Sometimes I miss the old college days looking at these photos brings some "bad" memories.


----------



## squatster

4 this one is 4


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Phoenixk2

4


----------



## greggy

3


----------



## squatster

Got 5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## psych

3


----------



## chaotichealth

1


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

1


----------



## MattG

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

2


----------



## MattG

2


----------



## greggy

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Phoenixk2

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## greggy

2


----------



## chaotichealth

2


----------



## AnaSCI

Winning post has been reached - Finally 

I will try to make some time later today to announce the winner


----------



## chaotichealth

Congratulations to who ever it is.  I have to say I'm happy to see it come to an end.  That was a long one.  Enjoy your winnings Phoe2006.


----------



## squatster

Wow - that was a long one 
Congrats who ever won
Fingers crossed


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

please please please!!!!!


----------



## AnaSCI

*CONTEST WINNER​*
*MattG with # 1880​*
*CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS M4BTEAM OFFERS!!

$150 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS PSL OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS MattG​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## chaotichealth

Congratulations MattG


----------



## greggy

Congrats MattG


----------



## Phoenixk2

Congratulations man, I was 1 off, lol.


----------



## MattG

:sSig_woohoo2:
Thanks guys! This just made my day!
My birthday is on sept 22, guess it came early. Thanks anasci for the best present a meathead could ask for 
The wheels are already turnin, need to start doing some window shopping.lol


----------



## MattG

AnaSCI, do i contact you regarding how to claim the prises? I'm guessing there are codes to be entered at PSL and M4B store websites?


----------



## squatster

Nice win bro
They both have some nice candy


----------



## psych

Nice win man. Enjoyed your posts!!!


----------



## AtomAnt

AnaSCI said:


> *CONTEST WINNER​*
> 
> 
> *MattG with # 1880​*
> 
> 
> *CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
> 
> 
> *$200 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS M4BTEAM OFFERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> $150 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS PSL OFFERS!!​*
> 
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS MattG​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.







MattG said:


> :sSig_woohoo2:
> 
> Thanks guys! This just made my day!
> 
> My birthday is on sept 22, guess it came early. Thanks anasci for the best present a meathead could ask for
> 
> The wheels are already turnin, need to start doing some window shopping.lol




Matt, I will contact M4B and see how he'd like to offer the prize, however it seems he hasn't responded to emails in quite a while, so please be patient. 

No one has complained about missed orders, so I can only assume he is still filling orders but just not getting to emails


----------



## cybrsage

Make sure to post some gear porn pics when you get your products in!


----------



## cybrsage

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## AnaSCI

MattG said:


> AnaSCI, do i contact you regarding how to claim the prises? I'm guessing there are codes to be entered at PSL and M4B store websites?



Just private message their respective reps here and let them know which email address you will be using to contact the sponsors with.


----------



## MattG

AnaSCI said:


> Just private message their respective reps here and let them know which email address you will be using to contact the sponsors with.



Ok will do. Thank you sir


----------



## cybrsage

Yep, Matt contacted me and we created a code for him to use at checkout.


----------

